# lesion destruction vz excision



## Karen A. (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't have access to the "CPT Assistant" or "CPT changes" that is referenced in the 2012 AMA CPT professional edition. Am I correct in assuming that 56501-destruction of lesions, vulva, is only to be used with laser, electro, cryto and chemosurgery: and not to be used if the vulvar lesion is excised with a scalpel? That we should be using the appropriate code from the 11420-11620 series if MD excises lesions? I have an ingenix coding companion from 2011 that says a colposcope is used with 56501.  Thankyou for any explanation.


----------



## marak0829 (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you excising in the vulva area? the 56501 section is laser technique only per CPT. 
Posting the actual description of the procedure the dr. performed and the dx would be helpful. All of the excision codes start with 566_ _ for excision of vulva. Other areas, yes use 114-116 series.


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Apr 2, 2012)

You are correct that 56501 (or 56515) is used only for destruction by laser, electro, cryo, chemosurgery. If the physician excises the lesion, you are also correct that you go to 
1142__ for benign lesions or 1162_ for malignant lesions of the vulvar area. If the type of lesion is uncertain, it's best to wait for the pathology report before you choose your code.
CPT directs us to use the 11420-11426, 11620-11626 for excision; you can find this directive underneath the description for 56606 in CPT Professional Edition.


----------

